Ask HN: Is it possible anymore to control India's unemployment problem? - ghoshbishakh
======
aurizon
For some reason the Indian government feels a suffocating and wasteful Soviet
style beurocracy provides all the jobs they need. In fact, their beurocracy
makes the Indian economy suffer the death of 10,000 cuts as these myriad small
tasks,(permits, fees etc) drain the blood of the economy to the earth. Try and
eliminate one and a furor of gored private interests arises - those who gather
these fees and exert control of their little turf. This is just what the USA
threw off with independance in 1776 - and soon the USA took part in their
industrial revolution, and so did the UK when they also freed part of their
economy from the bemeath royal foot. India is going to descend into a morass
of unfed and uneducated masses unless they find a way. There are glimmers of
hope as segments gather freedom. They should copy China and do China 10 better
- will they?

------
thtthings
Unemployment is there because people are there. So should we not control
population? There are so many people in India it scares me as to what will
happen when there will be a recession? It's good that India has good family
values. People will help each other out. I think the answer is to control
population growth and innovation. Maybe create new cities? Last time i visited
Pune and Mumbai i was shocked at the state of traffic.

~~~
smt88
Assuming the most benign meaning of "population control", the best way to
decrease the birth rate is to increase quality of life. Birth rates go down as
quality of life, financial/food security, and female workforce participation
go up.

That's why most developed nations have the opposite problem: they'll
eventually not have enough babies to maintain growth and pay for the care of
the elderly.

------
ghoshbishakh
The government has no plan/vision regarding fighting this issue. Even none of
the parties fighting the 2019 elections is bothered. Instead everyone is
concerned about Hindu vs Muslims and Pakistan. India's democracy's weakest
part is its citizens who are so easy to manipulate.

